# Jobs in Arts sector



## kzol (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently teaching English in Asia, and hope to move to Italy at the end of 2012......

I don't want to teach English though, and would like to get a job in the arts sector, preferably something to do with music or arts administration. I am currently learning Italian, so will hopefully have a decent grasp of the language when I go there, but I was wondering what the possibility of getting a job which is through English is? Is it very unlikely?

Also, does anyone have any suggestions as to what the best way to research jobs like this (in advance of going to Italy) would be?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Emmjay (Aug 2, 2011)

I think that you'll find it very hard, unless maybe you find a job in teaching. Your Italian would need to be perfect as they have plenty Italians who speak English (or some). However, all of these jobs are generally very poorly paid and there is a lot of competition from local Italians who naturally get preference. If the current economic climate gets worse things will be much more difficult. Sorry to sound pessimistic but I think you would be very wise to have plan B.


----------

